# Plants & Fish for December Meeting



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I have the following Polygonum trimmings available:










~4" twigs. Do not know what species, but Matt should since he gave it to me.

I have 12 - 3/4" Cherry Barbs for sale. $5 for 6. These guys eat hair algae, but not like Rosy Barbs, because they are smaller. I have 40 in a planted 75 from the beginning and have never had any hair algae. Friendly, community, active, & good eaters.

Please specify quantities.

I'll have more Cherry Barbs for future meetings. They are still growing out. I should have Neon & Glowlight Tetras in about 3 meetings and Lemon, Black Neon, & Cardinals Tetras hopefully in 4-6 meetings from now. All will be tank raised then acclimated to peat filtered Cincy tap water.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That is actually Polygonum sp, 'Kawagoeanum' though it grows about as fast as a Hygro species  You can do a search on this site for it and come up with a couple of posts. 

Looking forward to you breeding some of your fish Rob....I think everyone is looking forward to it!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

The fish we requested came in at A&E and I finally got a chance to get over there to pick up some fish last night. I'd appreciate it, if people could make it to A&E soon, so Jason gets the idea that if we say we will buy 60 Otos from him, we will do it.

Jason got in 125 Otocinclus, about 20 SAEs, and 20 Cherry Red Shrimp at my request. There are still plenty of Otos and SAEs. Jason is graciously giving club members a substantial discount, so mention that you're a club member and/or that you want to buy fish from the "Russ Johnson" order. The prices are very good.

Note: The SAEs came in as "Siamese Algae Eating Flying Foxes" which is a fictious name invented by the distributor to sell them. Historically, there's been a confusion between SAEs and Flying Foxes and they can be difficult to tell apart. The ones at A&E are small, but I took a really good look at them and I believe they are indeed "true" SAEs, but you may not want to trust my eye sight. For more information on the differences between them you can go to:

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/ and http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/saes.htm

I'll put in a plug for for these little guys. A week ago, I put 7 very small SAEs into a 46g that was heavily infested with the dreaded black brush algae and they have eradicated 80% of it. They are nice looking fish that school together and work on algae all the time. The smaller, the better their appetites for algae. So far, they haven't bothered my Rotala wallichii, I have had them attack it in the past.

I am willing to bring some up to the meeting, so notify me on the thread called, "Otocinclus, Siamese Algae Eaters are in at A&E" and I will bring them up to Matt's. Just be sure to make it to the meeting with cash in hand, so I don't get caught holding the bag of fish. :toimonst:

-Russ


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

For some reason, I just can't remember the name of that plant and keep calling it Hygro! The name will click one of these days!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Now, what am I going to do with all of the Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum' that I have growing in my 55g? 

Also, the Apistos should be at my house on Friday. I can keep them in 5g buckets for those who want to wait until Saturday to pick them up.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Now, what am I going to do with all of the Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum' that I have growing in my 55g?


Aquabid!!!


----------

